# Hantergantick Quarry, St.Breward, Bodmin, Cornwall. Jan 2011



## flava (Jan 24, 2011)

*History*


The granite quarry at St Breward's primary function was to supply the building blocks for the re build of Bodmin's notorious Gaol back in the mid 1800's. But granite blocks from this St Breward source have built great bridges and cobbled our roads far and wide, giving rise to some of the most prominent architectural structures in the land.


The great Naval College at Dartmouth owes its character to St Breward stone and in Britain's capital, so does, London's County Hall, Transport House, the Esso Tower, the Shipping Office and most of the buildings in Paternoster Row. All owe their existence to St Breward stone, cut from here, dressed and shipped by transport provided by the rail head at Wenford Bridge. Now ironically, the start of the Camel trail, one of the most popular and picturesque nature trails used by cyclists and walkers in the country.
Other perhaps more impressive architectural structures are St Breward born too and are laid claim to by the Hantergantick Quarry and St Brewards oldest and perhaps most famous commercial granite quarry, the De Lank quarry, the most famous granite quarry in Cornwall at the turn of the century. The fist quarry here, known as the Eddystone is now unused but forms a part of the whole quarry complex. It was used for the construction of the lighthouse of the same name back in 1750's 





















































​


----------



## nelly (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful photos

Thankyou


----------



## King Al (Jan 24, 2011)

Great pics and find, nice one flava


----------



## Scaramanger (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice find & pics Flava


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 25, 2011)

http://urbandesolation.tumblr.com/post/2830552386/quarry?ref=nf


----------



## night fox (Jan 25, 2011)

*well done*

great pics flava you still got your bike ?


----------



## muppet (Jan 26, 2011)

nice work mate well done


----------

